# The Brother's Grunt multi strain grow



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 31, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well we are at it again.   This time around were growing 4 strains all of which have been identified as female and will be cloned.  AK-48, Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry, Durban Poison x Cindy99, and South African Durban Poison x Skunk #1. We have 2 other strains going as well but won't be sexed for another week or so. They are: Northern Skunk, and Northern Berry. We will be taking 3 clones from each mother tomorrow for a total of 12. They will be rooted and put straight into flower. Here are some pics of the mother plants we will be using. I will give another update tomorrow after we take the clones. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 31, 2006)

good to see you got yourself some females Bro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




looking forward to seeing the clones and watching you do another fine grow


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 31, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> good to see you got yourself some females Bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*A big, big THANK YOU Ldylunatic.   *


----------



## kadsion (Sep 1, 2006)

Congrats on the Females =o)


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 1, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> AK-48
> Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry
> Durban Poison x Cindy99
> South African Durban Poison x Skunk #1
> ...




My God Man! It's a smorgasbord of pot! I'm starting to think you've got a thing for the berry! Hhahahhahaa

Great selections man! Your plants are looking healthy and well. I can't wait to see your clones take off!

Good luck Bro!


----------



## AZshwagg (Sep 2, 2006)

Those are some nice looking plants B. Grunt!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 3, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. The clones have been taken and are now in their new homes for the next week or so until they root. Once again we are using Hick's soil method of cloning and let me say it works great. Here are a few pics of the clones that were taken 2 days ago. There are 3 of each: AK-48, Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry, Durban Poison x Cindy99, and South African Durban Poison x Skunk #1. *


----------



## rockydog (Sep 3, 2006)

Yay another TBG journal. I love these things. Lookin good so far Bro, keep them pics rollin, rollin, rollin.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 4, 2006)

*Thank you, thank you, and thank you.   Well we have more great news here at the Grunt household. This morning my bro checked the Northern Berry** and **BAM we have another female.   That's 4 females so far out of the 5 we planted. We are still waiting on the Northern Skunk.  Here is a pic of our newest female addition. *


----------



## Tonto (Sep 4, 2006)

She looks very pretty, TBG. Take some more of your own Green Mojo here and keep up the awesome work!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 6, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well we have more great news at the Grunt household. When i checked this morning the Northern Skunk has shown itself to be female.   We planted 5 seeds from 5 strains and got all females.  Man o man you can't beat that. Here is a pic of our newest addition to the family. *


----------



## Tonto (Sep 6, 2006)

Man, she's a cutie!!!


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 6, 2006)

Yo! The Bro's Grunt are known far and wide for their bud!Another awesome plant man!You're quite the ladies man! I want some of that MoJo.


----------



## rockydog (Sep 6, 2006)

awesome news man. congrats on the girls. I am with Stoney on the MoJo, send it this way, LOL


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 7, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Thought i would give you all a update on the clones. Today they are 1 week old and looking great. I give them another 3 or 4 days and they should have some nice roots. Here are a few pics. I will update again once we transplant these clones and take clones from the Northern Berry and Northern Skunk.  *


----------



## Tonto (Sep 7, 2006)

Very awesome!! The clones look like they are doing great. Any reason the second picture's plants are larger than the first's? They are both a week old..... maybe the size of the clones you clipped....


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 7, 2006)

looks like the beginning of another successful grow but the grunt man!  good job on 100% females!


----------



## Mutt (Sep 7, 2006)

Man Bro, I can't keep up with ya. Your gonna have to hire some full time help at this rate. HEY I'm cheap!!!!   I'll work for weed.  Might even do some dishes every now and then too.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 8, 2006)

Fluid1 said:
			
		

> Very awesome!! The clones look like they are doing great. Any reason the second picture's plants are larger than the first's? They are both a week old..... maybe the size of the clones you clipped....


*Whats going on Fluid1. The smaller clones Durban Poison x Cindy99 and South African Durban Poison x Skunk#1 are more Sativa dominant while the other's Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry and AK-48 are more Indica dominant. Not only that i think they were a bit smaller to begin with. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 8, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Man Bro, I can't keep up with ya. Your gonna have to hire some full time help at this rate. HEY I'm cheap!!!!  I'll work for weed. Might even do some dishes every now and then too.


*Mutt the only work you would have to do around here is lifting the bong to your mouth and lighting your lighter.  *


----------



## Mutt (Sep 8, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Mutt the only work you would have to do around here is lifting the bong to your mouth and lighting your lighter.  *


 
Wow, now thats my kinda job. when do I start!!!!


----------



## Tonto (Sep 8, 2006)

Right? My resume and application are ready.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 18, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. It's be awhile since my last update and for good reasons. We had some problems with a few of the clones but no biggie. Out of the 3 South African Durban Poison x Skunk #1 clones taken none rooted so they were killed off.   Out of the 3 AK-48 clones taken all survived.   Out of the 3 Durban Poison x Cindy99 clones taken 2 survived one was killed off due to small roots and crapy growth.   Out of the 3 Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry  clones taken 1 survived the other 2 never rooted so they were killed off.   The surviving clones were put into flower yesterday along with the South African Durban Poison x Skunk #1 mother we had.   We also took more clones.   We took 3 Northern Berry, 3 Northern Skunk, 2 Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry, and 3 Durban Poison x Cindy99 to replace the ones we lost.   Here are some pics. We think the reason the other clones didn't root was to much rooting powder on the stems so this time around we didn't put as much on. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 25, 2006)

*Well here we are 1 week into flower on the (3) AK-48's, (2) Durban Poison x Cindy99, (1) Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry and the South African Durban Poison x Skunk #1. Yesterday we added the AK-48 mother, Northern Skunk mother, and the Northern Berry mother into flower. Here are a few pics of the bunch.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 25, 2006)

The plants are looking great man! Sorry you lost some of your clones man. Clones can be tempermental. I'm going to look back at LdyLunatic's type of clone hormone/antibac and see what she said she used. I think she said she has like a 90% success rate. I want some of that!

All of the flowering ladies are awesome man.

Good luck man!


----------



## Tonto (Sep 25, 2006)

Damn, they are large, and looking awesome. I can't wait to see the juicy nugs they produce.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 2, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well as of today the (3) AK-48's, (2) Durban Poison x Cindy99's, (1) Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry, and (1) South African Durban Poison x Skunk #1 are 2 weeks into flower and doing great. Below i will give a description on what each strain is doing and looking like. *

*(3) AK-48 clones are what we have been looking for since we started growing over a year ago. If you are looking for a strain that clones easy and stays small this is it. We vegged the clones for 4 days then put them into flower and as of today they are only 15 inches tall. Looks like were gonna get some nice little fat cola's from these ladies. *

*(2) Durban Poison x Cindy99 clones are looking great. Not sure of the background behind this cross but it looks Sativa dominant for sure. The clones seemed to stretch as the ladies are now 22+ inches tall. *

*(1) Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry clone is a nice surprise. This is another strain that i'm not sure of the background on but the lady looks great. She also stretched a bit as she is 20 inches tall but she has the same characteristics as the AK-48's we have which is a good thing. I can only hope that she has a taste of berry when she's done.*

*(1) South African Durban Poison x Skunk #1 clone is something that should have never come about but did. We had a plant outdoors this year which was destroyed by deer so we took a clone from her and this is where this lady came from. She was vegged alot longer than the rest of the ladies in the flower room that's why as of today she is 3 feet tall. If she ends up anything like her mother it's gonna be some killer smoke. Her mother taste like Black Licorice or Anise. *

*We also have Northern Berry, Northern Skunk, and AK-48 mothers that were put into flower a week ago but they really arn't doing much so no real update on them. *

*Well that's it for this weeks update everyone. Here a few pics of whats going on. See ya all next week.  *


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Oct 2, 2006)

they look like killer grunts.....very nice indeed.....


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 2, 2006)

WEEEEEEEDoggy!

Yo Bro! Those are awesome man!!!

How typical of you to create such beautiful plants!

You're the Maestro of Weed!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purple_chronic (Oct 2, 2006)

hahahaha like usual  TBG i havent seen the forum 4 a while but ill still love you crop!!!!!!

nice work!!

Some *green mojo* on the side 4 ya!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 9, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Here is a quick update. As of today the ladies range in age from 2 days into flower to 3 weeks into flower and growing strong. We have added a few more ladies in the flower room since my last update bringing the total number to 15.   So we now have 15 ladies 6 different strains in flower.   Here are some pics. *


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 9, 2006)

you always these totally tight looking growrooms it's like you build them to be functional AND beautiful....i hope i'm half that good some day....... *not worthy*


----------



## Tonto (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow, they look awesome..... but daunting to me. Your two week photos were right on par with my two week photos. My babies were about 1 day below the 3 week mark when they were pillaged, and they didn't look anything like your 3 week growth!  I suppose it's because you use the HPS and I didn't. But for the two weeks to be so similar, and then a huge dropoff..... dang.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Thought i would give ya a better picture update this time around. Last update i didn't have the time to get pics up of everyone so here they are.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 11, 2006)

*Here are some more. *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 11, 2006)

Thank ya Jesus....I didn't screw up TBG's journal. I am going to reimind everyone. Do not post sick plants or problems or anything else other than praise or advice in someones grow journal. These are an online diary of whats going on. Us stoners rely on these to keep our "short term memory loss" on track. Thanks.
Grow on Brother Grunt. Love them pics.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Oct 13, 2006)

Checkin' in on you brother..and would expect to see nothing less.
....Those backgrounds always crack me up...Great job man. Props.


----------



## dream grower (Oct 13, 2006)

What a treat!!    Thanks. Be watchin, learn all I can. I hope my q's won't be too dum


----------



## mojomon (Oct 15, 2006)

Bros Grunt, I am in awe.

Beautiful work, you must be proud.

You gotta school me on your cloning technique...

--mojoMOn


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2006)

mojomon said:
			
		

> Bros Grunt, I am in awe.
> 
> Beautiful work, you must be proud.
> 
> ...


*Whats up mojomon. We use Hicks soil method of cloning and it works great. Here is a link. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2441*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well it's that time of the week for an update on the ladies. *

*AK-48 - Well the (3) AK-48 clones are 4 weeks into flower and growing strong and really starting to pack on the trichromes. Each clone is about 15 to 20 inches tall. You can really see the buds starting to fill into one main cola on each plant. Gonna get some DONGS off these ladies.   We have been giving them Fox Farm Big Bloom every other watering for the past week. *

*Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry - * *I would first like to thank the mastermind who created this unreal strain and the person who sent it to us.  At 4 weeks into flower her main cola is twice the size of the cola's on the AK-48's with twice as many trichromes. This is just unreal how many trichromes are on this lady. I mean she is covered in them. The White Widow we grow doesn't even have as many this early into flower. She is growing strong and has been getting Fox Farm Big Bloom every other watering for the past week. *

*Durban Poison x Cindy99 - I would like to thank the mastermind who created this strain as well and the person who sent it to us. At 4 weeks into flower this is a wild plant that grows tall and skinny but gets some nice buds loaded with trichromes. You can just look into the flower room and see the trichromes standing at attention with the naked eye on these two ladies. We have been giving these ladies Fox Farm Big Bloom every other watering as well for the past week. *

*South African Durban Poison x Skunk #1 - Well this lady is just a monster at 4 weeks into flower. She is over 3 1/2 feet tall and makes all the other ladies look like dwarfs. Sorry but she is so big we cant bring her out for a picture session so we had to take them in the flower room. Not much really to say other than she is BIG. She has also been getting Fox Farm Big Bloom every other watering for the past week. *

*Northern Skunk Mother - Well as of today this lady is 3 weeks 2 days into flower and starting to stink up the grow room. The flowers arn't much to look at yet but over the next week or so they will pack on some weight you can bet your bottom on that one. She just received her first dose of Fox Farm Big Bloom and will continue to receive it every other watering. *

*Northern Berry Mother - As of today this lady is also 3 weeks 2 days into flower and growing strong. Like the Northern Skunk her flowers arn't much to look at yet but they will be. I would like to tell anyone who has never grown this strain get and grow it. Like the Northern Skunk she just received her first dose of Fox Farm Big Bloom and will continue to reveive it every other watering. *

*AK-48 Mther - Not much to say here but growing big and strong like her daughters. Just started giving Fox Farm Big Bloom and will continue to do so every other watering. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2006)

*More pics. *


----------



## Mutt (Oct 16, 2006)

WOW MAN, Nice multi strain grow man!!!!   
Makin my eyes pop outa my head.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2006)

*More pics. *


----------



## dream grower (Oct 16, 2006)

OMG Brothers!! Inspiration for us all!!


----------



## MarPassion (Oct 16, 2006)

*Just Awesome!!*


----------



## Hippiemaster420 (Oct 18, 2006)

I think TBG was born to grow...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Since my last update a few of the ladies had some nute problems but they were fixed with a quick flush and are starting to look much better. The AK-48, Durban Poison x Cindy99, Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry, and South African Durban Poison x Skunk #1 are all 5 weeks into flower today while the Northern Berry, Northern Skunk, and AK-48 mothers are all 4 weeks 2 days into flower. We also have others in flower as well and they are about 2 weeks or so. Here are some pics of our ladies.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2006)

*More pics.  *


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 23, 2006)

woah that is insane... i think my favorite is the Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry (that is huge) with the South African Durban Poison x Skunk #1 as my fav pornographic closeup.......feranghi genatalia thas hot.. once again.... TBG, to be feared....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2006)

vitocorleone said:
			
		

> woah that is insane... i think my favorite is the Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry (that is huge) with the South African Durban Poison x Skunk #1 as my fav pornographic closeup.......feranghi genatalia thas hot.. once again.... TBG, to be feared....


*Thanks for the comments Vito. I had to undelete your post because i didn't see anything wrong with it. As a matter of fact i found it to be very funny.  *


----------



## rockydog (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey TBG, which do you enjoy more. Growing the plants or taking the amazing pictures of these beautiful ladies? Everytime I scroll through one of your grows, my jaw just drops. Excellent looking plants and photos TBG.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 24, 2006)

rockydog said:
			
		

> Hey TBG, which do you enjoy more. Growing the plants or taking the amazing pictures of these beautiful ladies? Everytime I scroll through one of your grows, my jaw just drops. Excellent looking plants and photos TBG.


*Whats up rockydog. It's fun growing it, enjoy taking pictures of it, but most of all and you forgot LOVE smoking it.   To be honest i would have to say taking the pictures because i can share them with all of you.  *


----------



## Sin inc (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey i would like to thank you for goring so well it make me do the right thinks so i can grow like you 
                                              so again Thanks


----------



## PinkMystic (Oct 26, 2006)

Im Just going to have to say that that is when you know that Whatever god of Marijuana there is likes you. When you get five females out of five and they are all exotic strains. Because if a white widow turned into a male, it would be a lot more heart wrenching then if some sort of bagseed that you had doubts about turned into a male. I can only hope the God Of Greenthumb will bless me with such luck, because I am starting a grow journal with three seeds that are in the germ stage right now. I am going to love and look forward to all the help I can get when im growing my ladies, because I share the passion that unites us all. God speed .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 27, 2006)

PinkMystic said:
			
		

> Im Just going to have to say that that is when you know that Whatever god of Marijuana there is likes you. When you get five females out of five and they are all exotic strains. Because if a white widow turned into a male, it would be a lot more heart wrenching then if some sort of bagseed that you had doubts about turned into a male. I can only hope the God Of Greenthumb will bless me with such luck, because I am starting a grow journal with three seeds that are in the germ stage right now. I am going to love and look forward to all the help I can get when im growing my ladies, because I share the passion that unites us all. God speed .


*Hey PinkMystic thanks for stopping by and checking out our journal. Look foward to your journal and if we or any of the other members here can help you out at all just give a yell. One thing about this site everyone is willing to help.  *


----------



## hgih (Oct 27, 2006)

amazing


----------



## Sabby (Oct 27, 2006)

If drool could be transmitted online, your girls would surely be watered by now.

Gorgeous grow!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 31, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well i wasn't gonna do an update this week but what the hell. Here we are 6 weeks into flower on some of the ladies while some of the others are 5 weeks into flower. Some of the ladies are having some problems. We thought it was nutes so we flushed the ladies and the problem is still there. It has to be either heat related or water related. We still haven't figured it out. Just so you all know this will be our last and final grow journal but we will continue to post pics. Speaking of pics here are some of the ladies. *


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 31, 2006)

Last grow journal?  Why?


----------



## WubDaBuds (Oct 31, 2006)

*WOW!!!*

Outstanding display of MJ grown at it's finest.

If my grow comes out half as nice as yours did I will be *SO PLEASED*.

Nice work TBG


----------



## Inspector420 (Oct 31, 2006)

Very nice I always like looking at your grow journals. You make the girls look like models you know. You kiss them Often I know..

Nice work


----------



## nozzleboy (Nov 1, 2006)

Your plants are amazing. Im in love with your durban poison x cindy 99 strain. If you dont mind my asking where could I come upon some seeds of this beautiful plant?


----------



## rockydog (Nov 1, 2006)

The girls are looking great. I personally and am sure everyone on here who is an avid poster will truly miss your journals, but I do understand and respect your decision to do so. It's good that you will still be posting on here. G.G.
RD


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 2, 2006)

nozzleboy said:
			
		

> Your plants are amazing. Im in love with your durban poison x cindy 99 strain. If you dont mind my asking where could I come upon some seeds of this beautiful plant?


*Whats up nozzleboy. These seeds were given to us by a friend in Canada and cannot be bought. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Nov 2, 2006)

holy crap.....i go away for 2 weeks and things just *BLOW UP  *

outstanding grow.........she will reward you well ....thanks for so many AWESOME pics


----------



## Bojok (Nov 2, 2006)

TBG it's to bad your going to stop with the grow journals. It was great to see the progress of your grow every few days. I felt like I was coming over to smoke a bowl and watching you tend to your girls once a week.
Well I hope that as you change strains and when you find ones that you like that start one up again and show us how to grow it out right........


----------



## rockydog (Nov 2, 2006)

Bojok said:
			
		

> It was great to see the progress of your grow every few days. I felt like I was coming over to smoke a bowl and watching you tend to your girls once a week.


 
Excellent way to say it. Very true, Very true.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 9, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well at 52 days into flower 3 of the ladies are showing cloudy and amber trichromes so they are were taken down. They were both Durban Poison x Cindy99 and the Duckfoot99 x AK-47 bubbleberry. Here are some pics before they were taken down and a few after. I will give updates as the ladies come down. *


----------



## Mutt (Nov 9, 2006)

I'll take that tiny little bud on the right.  
No man, that is not tiny or little that freakin huge.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 9, 2006)

*A few more.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Nov 9, 2006)

*HOLY MOLY* ....52 days to flower....i'd say thats a pretty nice flower time  

i definitely want to hear how she smokes.....i love the C99...i wonder how she is crossed....she made me pretty dumb  

awesome work....and amazing pics as per your usual


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 10, 2006)

:ccc::smoke1:CLICK ON: 
*GREEN MOJO*


----------



## Mutt (Nov 10, 2006)

What the hell stoney That scared me  .What the hell was that thing :huh:  I need to calm down after that. :joint4:


----------



## Student (Nov 10, 2006)

I lived in Durban for many years and I tell you, while you get some pretty impressive plants growing just about everywhere, none flower so 'prettily' in 52 days. Your technique is officially better than nature's


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 11, 2006)

Student said:
			
		

> I lived in Durban for many years and I tell you, while you get some pretty impressive plants growing just about everywhere, none flower so 'prettily' in 52 days. Your technique is officially better than nature's


*Whats up Student. We were very suprised at how fast these ladies finished. The friend we got the seeds from said it might be a 8 or 9 week strain but was unsure as the seeds were given to them.   We think it might be the Cindy99 that makes these ladies finish so soon but who know's. *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 11, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> :ccc::smoke1:CLICK ON:
> *GREEN MOJO*


* Hey Stoney Bud tell the pygmy i said thanks for the GREEN MOJO.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 11, 2006)

*We would also like to thank everyone else who stopped by to check out our grow. And a special thanks to you know who for providing us with some fine new strains.    *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 12, 2006)

*Well everyone we took down the 3 AK-48 ladies as they were showing cloudy and amber trichromes. The Northernberry also got the axe as she was also showing the same trichromes. Here are some pics. *


----------



## rockydog (Nov 12, 2006)

Excellent harvest TBG. That Northernberry looks nice. Well enjoy the fruits of you love and labor.


----------



## dogger (Nov 12, 2006)

Eh TBG, your harvest looks awesome, if they taste half as good as they look your in for a ride.  I'm liking the look of the AK-48's looks like they yield pretty good.  To bad this is your last grow journal I've learnt alot reading your past grows.  Hopefully we'll see you around here still.

Dogger


----------



## LdyLunatic (Nov 12, 2006)

such lovely ladies :aok: 

i can't wait for some nice dry pics.....and i am sure the smoke report will amazing too....nice job Bro and Bro 2 :48:


----------



## RedandWhite (Nov 16, 2006)

Congratulations on a job well done.

Enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 17, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well the last lady came down yesterday. The Northern Skunk. Will post a smoke report on every strain once they are dried and cured to perfection.   Here are a few pics of the Northern Skunk. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Nov 17, 2006)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to THE BROTHER'S GRUNT again.


well i tried....you certainly deserve some rep for this awesome thread  

great job Bro :bong: ​


----------



## yogi dc (Nov 17, 2006)

nice TBG, hi LdyLunatic


----------



## HGB (Nov 17, 2006)

something smells funky in here hehe

:smoke1:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 27, 2006)

*Whats up everyone. Well here are some dry bud pics of each strain. Can't really give a good smoke report yet as the ladies still need sometime to cure. However i will say that each strain gets ya high as a kite.  *


*THE END*


----------



## rockydog (Nov 27, 2006)

Excellent looking TBG, I cant wait to hear ow they smoke fully cured. Patience is tough sometimes huh?


----------



## Zarnon (Nov 27, 2006)

Usually you have a reserve laid in so patience isn't too hard  hee hee....

Oh TBG, what a haul! :aok:  Man,  so many different strains.   I've felt like the 'kid in the candy store' ever since I got my first harvest,  but you got the best candy store I've seen outside of a Smoking bar in the 'Dam!

Great closeup nug shots with a lot of pistil power.   When I see those I know there are a lot of aromatic oils behind them.  

Anyways,  I'm sure you have the cure down cold and will enjoy them soon enough (although the best taste starts coming a few months down the road LOL).


----------



## dogger (Nov 28, 2006)

Looking real nice TBG, those bud shots are sweet looking, congrats on the  harvest.  i Gotta quick question, due you think its worth using a flushing agent or is straight water good enough?  Can't wait to here the smoke report and yield on those varieties, 52 day flowering I'll have to give these strains a try.  Any real favourite strains you insist others try?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 29, 2006)

dogger said:
			
		

> Looking real nice TBG, those bud shots are sweet looking, congrats on the harvest. i Gotta quick question, due you think its worth using a flushing agent or is straight water good enough? Can't wait to here the smoke report and yield on those varieties, 52 day flowering I'll have to give these strains a try. Any real favourite strains you insist others try?


*Flushing with straight water works great for us. Never used a flushing agent before. Anything from www.peakseeds.com  is a winner IMHO. All of their strains are F1's and killer. After this next grow all we will be growing are F1 strains.  *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Nov 29, 2006)

hey Bro....ever think about using molasses as a flushing agent?  its all natural and can be bought at the grocery store

zen and myself use it....it seems to sweeten the flavor IMO  

it might be worth a try....about three big tablespoons mixed in a full bucket ...we add a tablespoon to our water for the last couple of weeks too

we tried using commercial stuff...Sweet Leaf to be exact...and found the results to be about the same...but the molasses is a fraction of the cost...one 3 dollar jar will do over 40 plants approx

i await the final smoke report


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 29, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> hey Bro....ever think about using molasses as a flushing agent? its all natural and can be bought at the grocery store
> 
> zen and myself use it....it seems to sweeten the flavor IMO
> 
> ...


*Whats going on LdyLunatic. Sure do miss ya around these parts.   Gonna have to give it a try on a few of the ladies this time around. Not gonna do another journal but right now we have (4) Northern Skunk and (19) Duckfoot99 x AK-47 Bubbleberry in flower.   :aok: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2006)

Tbg, is duckfoot good smoke, saw some on either seedbay or cwbay for $10 but never heard of it.


----------



## Elephant Man (Nov 29, 2006)

GO TBG!  The 'Miracle Growers'!  Doing what others said can't be done :banana: :farm: :clap: (myself included ) .


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 30, 2006)

dogger said:
			
		

> Looking real nice TBG, those bud shots are sweet looking, congrats on the harvest. i Gotta quick question, due you think its worth using a flushing agent or is straight water good enough? Can't wait to here the smoke report and yield on those varieties, 52 day flowering I'll have to give these strains a try. Any real favourite strains you insist others try?


*Whats up dogger. Right now i would buy anything from www.peakseeds.com  you can't beat the prices and all of their strains are F1's. :aok: *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 30, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Tbg, is duckfoot good smoke, saw some on either seedbay or cwbay for $10 but never heard of it.


*Not really sure as this is a cross. Never grown true Duckfoot before but have seen the plant and it's a strange looking sucker. *


----------



## Tonto (Nov 30, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> hey Bro....ever think about using molasses as a flushing agent? its all natural and can be bought at the grocery store
> 
> zen and myself use it....it seems to sweeten the flavor IMO
> 
> ...


 
I have been reading a lot lately about carbohydrates and their relation to MJ. In many cases you can get the herb to taste sweet with the correct methods of carbo delivery. As anything new, people tend to overuse it when first found. What you are doing sounds like a kickass home mixture.


----------



## learnin to gro (Nov 30, 2006)

hey tbg looks great man my camrea took a dive off the fridge. so pics are scarce for me but im glad to see your finished product worked well for ya. its great to watch a vet in action


----------



## laylow6988 (Dec 3, 2006)

THB those buds look great. I am speechless. Every update of yours is an insperation. I hope you get another grow that is worth you changing your mind about this being your last. I really enjoy your photography. Thanks for sharing your experiences with us.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 14, 2006)

*Leelow here are a few pics of the AK-48 the day of harvest. They were 55 days.  *


----------



## leelow (Dec 14, 2006)

thanks agian bro grunt, your always looking out for the misinformed,

leelow


----------



## chezidek (Dec 14, 2006)

brutal!!! congrats


----------



## Zarnon (Dec 14, 2006)

Very nice finishing pics!  Really good stuff bro. 

Yeah,  the ratio was 1 tablespoon /gal unsulphured molasses, as I heard it.  I'm going to selectively try it on one of my gals vs. bananamana and see if there's any difference.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Dec 17, 2006)

holy moly Bro.....i *hate* coming into your threads  

every time i do you make me want to germinate new strains  

awesome shots


----------



## newgreenthumb (Dec 17, 2006)

Your grows give me the munchies just looking at them.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Dec 20, 2006)

after you harvest when you hang the buds...do you cut the buds off the plant...or do u cut the leaves off the plant and just hang the whole plant up?


----------



## Tonto (Dec 20, 2006)

thedutchmaster3 said:
			
		

> after you harvest when you hang the buds...do you cut the buds off the plant...or do u cut the leaves off the plant and just hang the whole plant up?


 
I believe that TBG cuts the leaves off. Some people do, some don't. You should check out the home page, it has all the info you are looking for. 

www.marijuanapassion.com


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 21, 2006)

thedutchmaster3 said:
			
		

> after you harvest when you hang the buds...do you cut the buds off the plant...or do u cut the leaves off the plant and just hang the whole plant up?


*Yup we trim off all the leaves after the plant has been taken down. After that we hang the plant stem and all to dry for about 5 days. Then the buds are chopped off the stems and placed into jars. Once a day the jars are opened for about 20 minutes at a time and then sealed back up. *


----------



## nev6502 (Dec 21, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Yup we trim off all the leaves after the plant has been taken down. After that we hang the plant stem and all to dry for about 5 days. Then the buds are chopped off the stems and placed into jars. Once a day the jars are opened for about 20 minutes at a time and then sealed back up. *



How long do you repeat that last process?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 23, 2006)

nev6502 said:
			
		

> How long do you repeat that last process?


*We usually do this until the bud is dry and has a very nice smell. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Dec 23, 2006)

how long of a cure do you do Bro? 

i smoke way too much so i don't have much of a chance to let most of my smoke cure too long...

Zen on the other hand smokes only for aid in sleeping...he has some jars cured for over 6 months..he brought me a nugget of some KGB we grew last year a few weeks ago....HOLY FREAKING RIP MY HEAD OFF


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 24, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> how long of a cure do you do Bro?
> 
> i smoke way too much so i don't have much of a chance to let most of my smoke cure too long...
> 
> Zen on the other hand smokes only for aid in sleeping...he has some jars cured for over 6 months..he brought me a nugget of some KGB we grew last year a few weeks ago....HOLY FREAKING RIP MY HEAD OFF


*As long as it takes to get them buds tasting good.   For the most part i think about a month or so maybe longer. We have some White Widow that's been curing for about 4 months now. *


----------



## HGB (Dec 24, 2006)

have you tried burp'n the jars for 3 months then cure'n for 9 more months  

18 months seems to be about max here then it's hash time after that

grow on

:afroweed:


----------



## Zarnon (Dec 24, 2006)

I have had some well cured Kali mist that was awesome at 2 years.  

Drying the bud correctly before curing is important too.   I used to under or overdry it. Any 'burping' I do now is to keep the moisture level even.  We tried a jar that was regularly opened vs. one that stayed shut and as long as the moisture was correct,  couldn't taste/see any difference.


----------



## Dankerz (May 31, 2008)

bringing this one back from the dead....  BUMP


----------



## Dankerz (Jun 3, 2008)

"^maybe not


----------

